# MAC dummie needs help..



## andrewsmc (Jul 14, 2009)

So my neighbor has a macbook.. Not sure what os or anything like that. All i know is that when you go to boot it it will just go to a loading screen and just stay there until you turn it off. He has no cd's or anything. And i coudnt find any bios options before the loading screen. Sum help plz?


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 14, 2009)

ok first things first... does he have a trashcan?

hehe

nah just kidding..
maybe this'll help:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1411


----------



## andrewsmc (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol... Cmon seriously. Im pc.. He mac guy.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 14, 2009)

reinstall the OS.  He will need to call another Mac guy for a disk or something


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 14, 2009)

try this: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1411

this is to do with the no boot issue on the mac support site


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 16, 2009)

andrewsmc said:


> So my neighbor has a macbook.. Not sure what os or anything like that. All i know is that when you go to boot it it will just go to a loading screen and just stay there until you turn it off. He has no cd's or anything. And i coudnt find any bios options before the loading screen. Sum help plz?



There is no bios.

Intel based macs use Intel's BIOS replacement, known as EFI.

Holding down S or V for single user mode, or Verbose will help you troubleshoot the problem.

I would go with Verbose mode first, see what errors it gives since it is hanging on boot. Single user mode will give you a command line. Most linux/BSD commands work in OSX just like Linux/BSD.


----------

